# Kona "Stinky 2-4" test ride



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

HOLEY CHIT.... better than sex.

i was just at Wheel World (www.wheelworld.com) in Culver City. I test rode a Kona "Stinky 2-4". effing sikkkkkk.

i ride a ss SC "Jackal" on the street and dj's. i ride a KHS "Lucky 7" in the FR ****. this thing... soooooooooo lively. super rad. just boost off everything. it's just tiney. like a toy. but sooo Kona.

i'd keep the wheels, forks (DJ2), cranks and pedals. it needs a chainguide on a single ring setup. new stem. remove the front brake. get something other than those ******* mud bogger meats that are posing as tires on that thing. oh yeah.. changeout the coil shock for air shock (weight).

it is definitely for a small rider. it's smaller than my Jackal. if ou are in the size range, you must try this thing.

i am looking at a Transition "Double" or possibly Versus' new UA/DJ frame (not on their website). else, i am getting the "2-4".

fyi, you can't run a 26" wheel on the rear. but i wouldn't. just keep it 24"/24".

so yeah.. try it. very sick.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

well, just about anything should feel lively after having to deal with a Jackal. (kidding)

Sounds like you had a good time mild beast. I haven't heard anything about this bike before, I'll have to check it out.



Hey Will, was Kona looking through your old pictures of the coiler with the duece-quads? Didn't you have a set-up like that?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

the stinky 2-4 is a grom bike, it's intended for kids man


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Haha. Yeah, I used to rock the Coiler with deuce-quads. Fun ride. I kind of wish I kept the frame and gone slope-style with it.

Surprisingly, I could get mad hops and manual well with it. It felt like @ss in the park though.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ahahahaha...

http://www.konaworld.com/08_shred20_w.htm

Officially my FAVORITE bike ever. Wow, that made my dayy...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> ahahahaha...
> 
> http://www.konaworld.com/08_shred20_w.htm
> 
> Officially my FAVORITE bike ever. Wow, that made my dayy...


haha, rock on! get'em started right.

So, would this be like the equivalant in mx to riding a pit-bike fiddy for one of us?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> haha, rock on! get'em started right.
> 
> So, would this be like the equivalant in mx to riding a pit-bike fiddy for one of us?


Maybe they'll make a whole nother market for the modding of the 2-0 shred :thumbsup: XXXstiff fork springs, ungraded levers and ape hangers, anno crowns.... the list could go on and on.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

gwillywish said:


> the stinky 2-4 is a grom bike, it's intended for kids man


you might be bursting my bubble. not sure why it'd be a grom bike. it has dj2 on the front... i mean, are you thinkin' it can't take adult 'sized' abuse?

seriously asking, man. 'cuz i decided to up there and buy it today. i am. i callled my friend in SD. he is coming up and he's getting another Stinky "Delux". he has an '05, but he wants a medium. and at those prices... whoa.

yeah.. i am gonna try calling Kona 'cuz that thing felt great and i just wanna burn some cash and get it. stupid thing is, the "2-4" is NOT on their site!


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

damn fckers don't have a phone number! fck.

here's the bike http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/STINKY24/index.html

i am buying, i don't care if i get laffed at.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.konaworld.com/08_stinky24_w.htm

uhmm.. yeah it is. Its a GROM bike.. therefore its under the KIDS category.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

eh, not necessarily for a child... although it has the possibility to be marketed to that area due to the lower standover and whatnot (which it seems kona has done). I don't believe it is because it is "underbuilt" for an adult.


This was a huge trend to run 24's on Freeride bikes just back like 5+ years ago or so. Along with Will's Coiler there, even zachdank did it on his Banshee's. Look it up, he was diehard on the duece-quad. Might make for a slightly quicker ride out in the woods (just like on the streets today), but it's other disadvantages in that environment far outweighed any advantages.

If you do get it, just don't put any Gazza 3.0's on there, haha.


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

"Kids who are serious about their riding, need the right bike to progress. 
The Kona Stinky 2-4 is a pro-level freeride bike designed for smaller, younger athletes.
Kona has continually designed for the sport's next crop of super stars, and the Stinky 2-4
is an example of our commitment." frpm the kona site.
why would you buy that instead of a bass or cowan, my friends little brother has one as his dh bike, i dont think it could handle more than around a 120 rider


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think it can handle a heavier rider fine. That's not the issue. The issue is the short TT and all that. It's made for a kid.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ha! I stand corrected. I'll be honest, I didn't even look at the link, just thought it was some production frame retro-fitted with smaler dia. wheels/tires.


But hell, if mild beast actually rode one and dug it, who are we to tell him it doesn't fit him? That's what bike choice is all about, riding different bikes until you find the one that fits YOU good.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

all info disclosed, i'd go for it if it had a longer tt, i think A_GROVE has the idea, it's like ridin a 50mx bike


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

the bike DOES fit me. i mean, i wuoldn't take it to Mammoth or do any heavy FR on it. but i definitely will terrorize on streets, etc. 

sounds like XSL _will thinks the frame is strong enough. 

dhmtb7 says "120# max rider"... i don't wanna bust this thing, even at a modest $1200+.

it's fun. feels small and agile. i think i gotta get this thing. i am going back tomorrow. will spray on monday. 

if there is anyone that definitely knows a 150-160# rider shouldn't ride it, give a shout.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i bought it. $1300 otd.

so the SC "Jackal" is for sale. PM me if you are interested. lots of extras. 
it comes with Maxxis "High Rollers", which are nice dirt tires, but i wanted "Holey Rollers". they charged me $10 for 'em. i'd post pics of the rig, but i can't access photobucket.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know some kids that have that bike. They ride the local freeride trails, and you see 'em around a bit. Kona makes a bunch of kid versions of their different bikes, there are other kids that get like thte kid-stinky, too. they seem to hold up ok, but the younger riders that are really killing it, they use "Adult " biikes. Just looking at the bikes, the geometry just looks weird; the chainstays seem long in relation to the lengh of the other tubes, and I'm thinking thats to give groms a bit more stability via wheelbase. Definitely children's bikes and definitely kooky for an adult to buy and actually USE one. Go get a P.2 complete instead, if you've got dough to burn.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

dpspac3 said:


> ... Go get a P.2 complete instead, if you've got dough to burn.


yeah. sell my Jackal and get a P2. great advice.:thumbsup: :eekster: 

after all, getting another hard tail instead of a full suspension bike solves all kinds of problems.

anyway.. i got the thing and it Fecking bad ass.


----------

